# Valhalla Delay vs Best of the Past /Best?



## sostenuto (Apr 16, 2019)

Have held back from strong promos for EchoBoy and bx_delay 2500.
Hoping Valhalla Delay is right up there with the best !

Getting by with: NI_Replika XT, iZoptope_ DDLY, STA Delay, Unfiltered Audio_ Sandman Pro /Byome.
Looking forward to early adopter impressions.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 16, 2019)

OK. Early days, but no doubt many Demo impressions from extraordinary Users here.

Already positive reactions from Reaper Forum and comfortable to add. 
Sean Costello gets it !


----------



## wst3 (Apr 17, 2019)

I think Valhalla plugins are pretty darned good, and the delay is no exception. If I did not already have way too many delays I'd grab it. But sooner or later one has to stop buying plugins<G>!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 17, 2019)

wst3 said:


> I think Valhalla plugins are pretty darned good, and the delay is no exception. If I did not already have way too many delays I'd grab it. But sooner or later one has to stop buying plugins<G>!



Rcvd this single critical info from other source ….. _an abnormal amount of noise on some of the settings and modes that couldn't be tamed_ ……. hoping to see some comment here. 

Would likely feel as you do if EchoBoy or bx_delay 2500 were in toolbox !


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 17, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Rcvd this single critical info from other source ….. _an abnormal amount of noise on some of the settings and modes that couldn't be tamed_ ……. hoping to see some comment here.
> 
> Would likely feel as you do if EchoBoy or bx_delay 2500 were in toolbox !


I got VD yesterday and it's pure magic. My favorite delay by far and will be used on lots of things going forward.


----------



## Headlands (Apr 17, 2019)

I love Valhalla but I have many very great delays...it would need to offer something I truly can't get from the others (Replika XT, Echo Boy, Sandman, BX_Delay 2500, Primal Tap...).


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 17, 2019)

nathantboler said:


> I got VD yesterday and it's pure magic. My favorite delay by far and will be used on lots of things going forward.



Great to see your capable impressions ! 

A subsequent Reply to the criticism I posted is: _There are some presets that use self-oscillating feedback, so maybe that's what they are referring to? That's the only thing resembling "abnormal amounts of noise", but that's a feature, not a bug._ 

Will be adding VD with confidence.


----------



## Damarus (Apr 17, 2019)

I have a handful of delays already, and now I just want to use this one.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 17, 2019)

I've got to say it has some pretty cool tricks under its sleeve:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 17, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> I've got to say it has some pretty cool tricks under its sleeve:
> 
> Best,
> Geoff




Longtime 'Skippy' Lehmkuhl customer and fan_(boy)_. 
Takes solid stuff to get his attention and kudos. 
Definitely IN for Valhalla Delay.

THX!


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 17, 2019)

Damarus said:


> I have a handful of delays already, and now I just want to use this one.


same


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 17, 2019)

Haha, just tried the demo in Cubase. I dialed-in a patch from ERA II called "Cornetto", and the first thing I could see on the Valhalla Delay GUI, was the function "Era: Past"... I thought it was a joke at first, but it wasn't. I tried a few presets, and I found that this plugin can get quite intense, and add a lot of dramatic content to the sound. Then I dialed-in the "Kettle drum" from the same library, and it became quite obvious that it was a winner. This plugin has a lot of personnality and colours the sound in a quite usefull way. Buying.


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2019)

Particularly enjoy _Voice of Wind: Adey_ segment. Seeing your VD Settings, hoping to try them with _Mimi Page Light & Shadow _as well. Equal preference, just interested to hear both. 
THX for these 'tips and tricks' !


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Dandezebra (Apr 21, 2019)

Not helping. I was really hoping that Sandman Pro, Replika XT, EchoBoy, and RP Delay would be enough... 

Jerks.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 22, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Rcvd this single critical info from other source ….. _an abnormal amount of noise on some of the settings and modes that couldn't be tamed_ ……. hoping to see some comment here.
> 
> Would likely feel as you do if EchoBoy or bx_delay 2500 were in toolbox !



I have EchoBoy and several other great delays, too many to mention, lol
I haven't tried it yet,I suspect I'm a bit older than you,the presence of noise is what's luring me towards buying VDelay!
Back in the day most effects we used had noise.
For me the texture ,vibe and color that noise can add is what makes this new plugin so damn sexy and I must say irresistible.
Sean is an amazing developer,smart,talented ,inspired and totally transparent with his customers.
I have several Valhalla products,in case you don't have any Valhalla plugins,Sean keeps updating,adding presets ,modules etc.....He added modules to VVV and is already talking about more for VDelay.
This probably sounds totally fanboy but I trust Sean with his design concepts,instincts and vision.
Example:Imagine listening to Reznor/NIN or BOC without saturation,noise and distortion,no thanks  There are times clean effects are what you need and there are times you want something else.
I'm confident in telling you if you buy this,in time you will think it one of your best purchases purchases purchases ............


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 22, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> I have several Valhalla products,in case you don't have any Valhalla plugins,Sean keeps updating,adding presets ,modules etc.....He added modules to VVV and is already talking about more for VDelay.


"VDelay" ... Hmm ... I guess that's better shorthand for the product than "VD" would be!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ridgero (Apr 22, 2019)

50$ for such a great plugin, wow.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 22, 2019)

I use Waves H-Delay all the time, but am considering buying a new delay. How does Valhalla compare to H-Delay?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 22, 2019)

For Preset junkies (like me)__ $50. for Valhalla Delay + $14.95 for Synth-Presets Megaboost _(now on-sale)_ is magic ! 

https://www.synth-presets.com/Presets/Valhalla_Delay


----------

